# How to insulate a timber framed house



## senni (10 Dec 2009)

Problem : Main Home gets really cold quickly once we turn off the gas heating.

Can a timber framed,detached house, which is about 6 years old,be insulated ? The walls specifically ?  as my gas bill is esculating ?

The reason i ask this, was a builder told me that a Timber Framed house cannot have a fill introduced through the walls as it hasnt got specific cavities ? is this correct ?

Thanks a million


----------



## kennyg (10 Dec 2009)

hi bought a timber framed house 2 years ago.The build was very bad insulation in the roof was shocking very bad workmanship
I since got sprayed foam in the attic has made a hugh difference
you should get a thermal image done this will high lighten the air infiltration.I am only new to this this is my first reply would like to pass on the guys name to you we found him brillant but dont think i can please advise


----------



## senni (10 Dec 2009)

please send me a private message ...go into the members list and locate me. senni

Thanks a million

Senni


----------



## picassoman (10 Dec 2009)

Hi Senni, No you cannot fill the cavity of a timber frame house with insulation. Couple of other posts on AAM that will explain why. 

Check for any gaps around windows piping etc that you could fill and might reduce draughts.

Do you know what insulation you have in the walls at the moment ?

How is the floor of the attic insulated ?

-pm


----------



## picassoman (10 Dec 2009)

Kennyg - can you also PM me the name of the group who did the spray foam ?

Did you spray the floor or the slope of the roof ?


----------



## gooner (10 Dec 2009)

Be careful with the foam.Only one company holds a IAB cert at present and even then it's only certified for specific application.


----------



## picassoman (10 Dec 2009)

Yes - when insuating the roof (slope) of an attic you must leave a 50mm gap between the insulation and the felt/tiles for air circulation. Some foam products claim to be > 90% breathable and get around this requirement. 

Gooner  - Is Icynene the IAB approved product you are referring to ?


----------



## senni (10 Dec 2009)

Hi Picassoman

The builder told me, they used Kingspan but i often wonder, was some of the walls not done as the 3 specific rooms downstairs are cold, the other rooms are fine ( radiators in all ) The attic is very badly insulated, patchy,with only about 4 inches thick coverage ! Who can do this Thermal Imaging ? 
I have blocked every allowable hole ( except the air vents, gas house ) that i can locate, but a breeze is still getting in downstairs, i feel like Inspector Closeux trying to find the origin !!! 

Also if i touch an external wall inside its freezing ! is that normal ?


----------



## onq (10 Dec 2009)

Please do not take the advice of suppliers in relation to timber frame house insulation.

Retain a professional to inspect and advise you on the specific measures you should take.

I am really surprised that a 2003 Timber frame House is getting cold so quickly - v. poor.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## senni (11 Dec 2009)

Hi Onq

What would you suggest ?


----------



## picassoman (11 Dec 2009)

Where are you based ? Your local paper may list companies that will do a thermal image survey. I know from looking in Galway myself a survey plus an air tightness test should cost approx 500 euro incl a report.

You should be able to do the attic before this test. Get a couple of local companies to give you a quote if you don't want to tackle it yourself. There is a grant of 250 euro I think for attic insulation.

pm


----------



## senni (11 Dec 2009)

Thanks 

I applied for the SEI grant Today...


----------

